# Ulster bank figures?



## Deenie (22 Feb 2018)

is there a any information anywhere to tell us how many people are now impacted with ulster bank, or how many cases have been sorted?


----------



## Milo4444 (22 Feb 2018)

I'm still waiting to hear if I'm impacted I'm hoping that there may be an update tomorrow when they publish their results.


----------



## LABILL (22 Feb 2018)

@Milo4444 still waiting to hear if I am impacted too.. rang helpless line last week don’t know why I do it because it drives me crazy to hear the party line “ the investigation is still ongoing”. Former FA customer also


----------



## Deenie (22 Feb 2018)

I was a former fa customer also  got a letter in June 2017 saying we were impacted. Heard nothing since. Would love to know how far along the line they are with their investigation.


----------



## Deenie (22 Feb 2018)

Where will I be able to view the results tomorrow?


----------

